
How TiKV reads and writes - mountainview
https://tikv.org/blog/how-tikv-reads-writes/
======
yori
Can someone familiar with this topic explain how the Raft consensus protocol
is different from the other popular consensus protocols?

~~~
winkyao
You can refer to this article: [https://blog.container-solutions.com/raft-
explained-part-23-...](https://blog.container-solutions.com/raft-explained-
part-23-overview-core-protocol)

------
londons_explore
Every single concept here smells "Google". Is this a project of an ex-googler?

~~~
c4pt0r
TiDB/TiKV's CTO here. I don't think so, the co-founding team is not ex-
Googlers, but we're all big fans of the papers published by Google,
especially, the Spanner/F1/BigTable...So it's no surprise that this project
has a little bit `Google flavor`

Ref:
[https://tikv.org/docs/3.0/concepts/overview/](https://tikv.org/docs/3.0/concepts/overview/)

~~~
londons_explore
The barrier you will find is that while you have built awesome tech, the vast
majority of commercial users with "big data" in fact have small data and small
consistency and availability requirements, and a mongodb instance works just
fine for them, and that's what they'll choose because they don't want the
complexity of managing consensus groups or other theoretical compsci stuff.

Make this stuff so it "just works" with a one liner command to get started,
and you'll have a commercial success.

~~~
baq
this, and i don't even do data science. look at k8s vs all it's smaller
siblings: minikube, k3s, etc. i know what i'd rather use in production if i'm
a small team. bonus points for ansible scripts in the standard package that i
can customize.

------
Retr0spectrum
For a moment I thought the diagrams in this article could have been created
using TikZ.

~~~
shenli3514
I think they are created using google slides.

